# Whitebread XVIII Photos



## RichardLaBella (Oct 12, 2011)

I got the opportunity to be on the "Press Boat" for Whitebread XVIII Regatta Saturday. Another year with a great fleet to follow!

We had an amazing platform to work from - a 75' steel workboat with a 2nd story pilot house which gave us an unusual chance to get shots from well above the fleet. The only down-side was that we weren't able to run in close to get closeups of the deck action. The weather was perfect, although I think the fleet would have liked a bit more wind - especially when the tide turned & the wind died. Hate to see sails come down & engines go on before reaching the finish.

If you are interested, the photos are posted at
http://www.rjlabellaphotos.com/2011 Whitebread Race.htm


----------



## SailKing1 (Feb 20, 2002)

Great series of shots from the race. Thanks for the link.


----------



## pinayreefer (Mar 18, 2011)

The shots are great but boy am I a neophyte. I saw Whitebread and thought you must mean Whitbread, which is now the Volvo Ocean Race, so I expected something different! 
Not to hijack but that race does start this month, the 29th!


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

I see what they did there....whitebread because of white sails....heh, heh.

Great pics by the way. Always nice to see talent on display.


----------



## luck66 (Jul 4, 2011)

Nice photos thanks nfor the show.


----------

